# Ras Al-Khaimah & others



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

Anyone have any experiences in RAK, whats it like?

Also i would like to know, the best place in UAE lol!- the best beach area, secret area? area only a few know about?!?!?!? do you know any.

Thanks


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

While Dubai is flat, RAK is hilly (some say mountainous). 

Plus you see camels wandering in the streets eating out of dumpster bins.



Rak Tourism site: Places to visit


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks, nice pictures!


----------



## panamanian (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks equus08 very helpfull........


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you are from the UK, there is a channel called Real Estate TV that sometimes screens programmes about the emirates. They have one on RAK that might shed some light on what is going on there. The prog is done from a real estate point of view. If you are not from the UK, then go to the Real Estate TV website and watch the programme on line. It's called Ras Al Khaimah: The next best thing!

Real Estate TV - Video Gallery - Videos - Next Big Thing : Ras al Khaimah & Ajman


----------

